# Heated Underbelly?



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We just got our 2004 today and was wondering if the underbelly is heated. For some reason I was thinking it was, but now I think it is just enclosed. If it is heated I have no clue on how to turn the heat on. Maybe it is heated by the duct work ...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.

You're right when you said they're heated by the ducts. The enclosed underbelly retains the heat from the ductwork to keep the tanks from freezing. Probably wouldn't work in the middle of winter though.

Mike


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Right. Keystone calls it "radiant heated enclosed underbelly." They are not "heated tanks."

Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The trailer is really only a 3 season trailer. The way the ducts are taped (or lack of tape) keeps the tanks nice and warm as long as the furnace is on. As long as the day time temperatures reach mid to upper 30's you will be okay with the tanks but your City water connection and you outside shower valves may suffer.


----------

